# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Albino Bullfrog Setup

## Cardinal Tetra

Sharing my new albino bullfrog tank that I've setup yesterday. A bare empty tank with only water dish and HOB filter. This will be a temporary setup for now till I find time to gather materials and convert it to a half land and half water vivarium setup.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Tank is setup next to my green tree frog vivarium.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Closer shot of my albino bullfrog.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Development work on this tank has been slow due to CNY etc.
Finally started to build something today.



Bought 2 blocks of brown styrofoam from Daiso and have them cut out to form a divider for the dry/wet land.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Added the lecca pallets and realised that I didn't have enough.



The shape of the leftover branch that I had didn't match the setup that I wanted so I took a quick walk around the neighbourhood to find some nice thick branches.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Not far down the street I felt that I had struck gold.



I patiently waited for them to cut a nice piece and asked one of the puzzled worker if I could have it. Much to the amazement and curiosity of his colleagues.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Dragged the branch back to my house, on the way getting the usual stares (not the first time I did this) and looks from passerbys.
Cut out the excess branches.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Here is how it looks in my tank. Still have no idea how to shape it and how the final look will be like. 



Time to break for lunch as suddenly CO wanted to go out for some last minute shopping.  :Mad:

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Just spent the last few hours setting up the tank.



Filling up the dry land portion.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Started filling up the wet half with water. At this point I realised that I had made my'noobest' mistake ever.
After being away from fully aquatic setups for so long, it slipped my mind that stryofoam does float on water, and the partition started to float up a little.



I ended up solving the problem by cutting up large cavity inside the stryofoam blocks which were filled with sand from the dry half that helped to anchor the blocks down.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

After the water settled, I added the frogs back into their tank.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Smiling in their new home.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Next would be to add more types of plants, increase the water level and add a few red and orange mollies/platies.

----------


## ivanthensf

Thanks for sharing, it looks great!

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Surprised to see today some shoots sprouting out from the tree branch. I guessed the branch managed to keep itself alive as it was freshly cut off from the tree.
It would be nice to see leaves growing out, making it a mini live tree in this tank. Will update again.

----------


## fireblade

nice setup and interesting to see the branch grow...
btw, you submerged the OHF in water or you elevate it out of water?

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

> nice setup and interesting to see the branch grow...
> btw, you submerged the OHF in water or you elevate it out of water?


The branches grew and sprouted leaves but I didn't managed to take a picture of it before it went 'botak' again. The species of the branch was the kind that had tiny leaves that would drop easily in a strong wind (the ones that when you park your car in an open spaced carpark and find your car covered with tiny leaves after a heavy rain).

THE OHF is submerged in water. Its a little raised but its body is still in contact with the water. Any concerns on that?

----------


## veridicaldream

looks good. raintree?

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

No idea if its a rain tree though.
But I guess mating season has started?

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Some revamp of their tank as they seem to have destroyed all the plants in the original setup. The leaves on the branches have all fallen off and waiting for new ones to sprout again.
Cable tied some money plants to the branch to let them attach onto it.

I've place some feeders fishes in the water area too which the frogs love to feast.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Love the deep yellow colour of the one on the left. The other one is kinda washed out.
Just a side note, gloves are a must when I place my hands in the tank, for they love to give sudden surprise attacks and always mistake my fingers with giant worms!

----------


## fireblade

wow... mated!! babies coming soon!!

----------


## bryan

Woo! Frog porn! Interesting pets, I remember they feed on pellets at the farm, Do you feed yours that too?

----------


## flex

Very nice setup and frogs!

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

> Woo! Frog porn! Interesting pets, I remember they feed on pellets at the farm, Do you feed yours that too?


No, I tend to feed them more natural foods like crickets, superworms, feeder fishes, feeder frogs. In fact I just fed one of them a house gecko that I had caught.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

> wow... mated!! babies coming soon!!


No eggs spotted though.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

All along what I thought I had was the american bullfrog. But I just managed to positively identify that the albino frogs I have are the Indian bullfrog species Hoplobatrachus tigerinus.

Here's some videos I found on youtube.



Hope to see mine laying eggs soon!

----------


## Cardinal Tetra



----------


## Cardinal Tetra



----------


## Cardinal Tetra

These 2 have been going on for 2 days straight now. But still no sign of eggs.

----------


## veridicaldream

nice two days sure will have a lot of tadpole

----------


## veridicaldream

they eat feeder fish? maybe some humidity loving plant might be better?

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

> they eat feeder fish? maybe some humidity loving plant might be better?


They feed on anything live that moves and big enough to fit into their mouths.
Plant type does not matter for them as they are destructors and they will just flatten anything that they thread on.
The current plant that I use in the picture is specifically chosen as they have tougher leaves in hopes that they will not be trampled on easily.
Just after a few days, the plants are starting to disintegrate.

----------


## raphael

where you get them

----------


## fly2648

> where you get them


Nice! I'm also curious where you got them.

----------


## veridicaldream

> They feed on anything live that moves and big enough to fit into their mouths.
> Plant type does not matter for them as they are destructors and they will just flatten anything that they thread on.
> The current plant that I use in the picture is specifically chosen as they have tougher leaves in hopes that they will not be trampled on easily.
> Just after a few days, the plants are starting to disintegrate.


From trample 
Or from rot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

> From trample 
> Or from rot 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From trample. Even my money plants that are attached to the branch somehow have torn from their jumping.
I have resorted to using artificial plants for this setup.

----------


## veridicaldream

> From trample. Even my money plants that are attached to the branch somehow have torn from their jumping.
> I have resorted to using artificial plants for this setup.


Wow
Okay I didn't know that this is hulk frog 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Did some 'renovating' to the tank. Added artificial carpet grass and plants to the land area.



Feeding them a more varied diet now consisting of crickets, superworms, feeder fish & feeder frogs.

----------


## rilence

Hi bro, kinda interested in keeping them.
Can I know where I can get these?

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Quarterly update.
Managed to get an awesome shot of them together. Been pumping up the female in hopes of getting them to breed.

----------

